# Revell '69 Z/28



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hee is my 302 Camaro


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Great job , Nice color combo too.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

That looks nice.
Russell


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

There is a color combo you don't see all too often! For that I commend you. Looks great!
Chris


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I saw one just like it at a car show and had to replicate it!


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Love this Camaro!


----------

